# EIEIO Clubs.....2007-2008



## TimR (Aug 13, 2007)

I guess I'll go ahead and get this one started for the year.  

I'm on the H/A club for the second year.  Had a good time last year and am looking forward to another good year.

WORK DAY on H/A is Aug 25.  We are meeting at 9am at the sign in board.

See y'all there!

Tim


----------



## gawesw (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Tim,

I'm on the North Club (new member).  We will sweating on the 25th as well.

Wes


----------



## marknga (Aug 16, 2007)

Good to hear from you guys...........stay cool.

I hope to meet some of y'all this year.

Mark

(Wornout Trails favorite son............well his only son )


----------



## Wornout Trails (Aug 19, 2007)

*EIEIO Hunt Clubs Work Day ---  25 Aug 07*

We will be putting in some gate post over on the H/A property Saturday.  Bring your post hole digger if you have one.  Also want to cut back the interior roads and open up a trail to a section of woods that has no access... bushhoggin roadways, plowing food plots, and getting ready to plant the fall food plots.  It is going to hot so bring plenty of water......

On the North Club, the road back to the river needs to be opened up again, posted signs replaced with new ones, and new members will need help putting up stands. 

The Paradise Club workday will be in Sept..........no date as of yet has been scheduled....food plots there have already been planted, only the 4-wheeler trails need to be opened up and posted signs replaced...............

All feeders will be removed from all club properties by Aug  31, 2007.  Our local DNR personel do and will again be checkin all club properties.

NOTE:  There is one membership opening remaining in the Paradise Club for the 07/08 season.


----------



## CharrDad (Aug 23, 2007)

Can you PM me some of the info on club membership and dues. Thanks

CharrDad


----------



## marknga (Oct 3, 2007)

*1st EIEIO deer of the season*

Thought I would share the first kill of the season:

http://www.forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=140296

Congrats Fast Track!

Good luck guys! Y'all go get em and be safe!

Mark


----------



## marknga (Oct 19, 2007)

Well guys tomorrow morning is the day! Good luck to all of you and be safe out there.

Make sure you share your hunts with us.

Mark


----------



## bamajax (Oct 24, 2007)

*Opening Day on the H/A Club*

It look like there were 7 hunters at the H/A club on opening morning. It was a nice cool morning. I saw 9 deer total Saturday morning, I believe all were does. Saw the deer late in the morning at around 9:45AM. Should be a good year. Been seeing alot of deer. My buddy killed a 6 point on the club opening day of muzzle loader season, which is believed to be the fisrt deer off the club this year. If any of you want to come by and visit at the camp, we will be there from this Tursday til next Tuesday. We hope to get a good one during this time. We also talked with W/T and ask was it okay to put up a deer harvest record at the sign in board and he said it was okay. The sheet will be filled out only on a volunteer basis. However, it would be nice to see how everyone does this year. Good luck to all and let's here some hunting reports. See you in the woods. SL


----------



## gawesw (Oct 26, 2007)

Good to hear the report from H/A.  There were 3 of us hunting North Club on Opening day (morning and evening).  Couple of does spotted in the distance was all we saw.  To my knowledge only one doe has been taken off North Club so far this year (during bow season.  Good luck to you guys.


----------



## bamajax (Oct 27, 2007)

*10/27/2007 Hunt*

There was 7 hunters today on the H/A club. We harvestd three deer, I killed a 5 pointer which was a cull buck, and another member killed a doe, we also heard of an 8 pointer being killed , but can't confirm. All in all in was a good day. We will be back tommorow afternoon to see what we can do. Come by and visit us at camp gawesa whenever you are in town. Best of luck on the North Club.


----------



## marknga (Oct 29, 2007)

Allright! Way to go. I had Wornout Trails down here in Middle Georgia with me this weekend and put him in one of my ladder stands. He didn't pull the trigger on one but did get to see a couple of bucks. I will probably be up that way the weekend before Thanksgiving.

Keep on keeping on!

Mark


----------



## TimR (Oct 30, 2007)

heres a pic of the 8-pt and the doe....not the best pics but you can see how big that old nanny was.....


It was hard to come to work today.....the bank clock said it was 28 and there was a good frost.  With the moon on the way down and these cool temps, they should be moving good soon.


----------



## jeeptastic (Oct 30, 2007)

nice buck, how wide was it?


----------



## FST TRAC Beagles (Oct 30, 2007)

I hunted the North club today. Seen 3 one small buck and 2 does. I also killed a coyote this morning it was chasing a yearling doe. I know there has been 2 deer shot off the North club. I killed one with my bow and my 7yr old son shot his first deer the last weekend of muzzleloading season, it was a small doe but i sure was a proud father as if it was a monster buck!! but i have been seeing a few deer on the north club. Good luck fellas
your friend
FST TRAC


----------



## Wornout Trails (Oct 30, 2007)

*Congrats Tim!!!*

Nice EIEIO H/A Buck!!   


(Info:  I talked with a friend/neighbor (who by the way does not hunt) that lives very near the H/A & North Club property, ------  I quote: "Saw 11 bucks in the field behind my house, all together at one time, 3 very large bucks and others all smaller!"  This was two weeks ago.  Go figure! 
 Giving that a current club member, has seen several large bucks together (in the same area) in the past, at night while on duty, I am not supprized at all.  Good hunting,   W.T.


----------



## TimR (Oct 31, 2007)

Jeep - that buck was about 12"-13" wide.  More than likely a 2-1/2 year old deer.  

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Oct 31, 2007)

TimR I have a few alive pictures of your buck if you would like one for the scrapebook. Just drop me a message and I will get it scanned and emailed...


Chris


----------



## TimR (Oct 31, 2007)

I would like to take credit for that one but it was actually the other Tim (Tim F) on the club that killed it.  I would still like to see some "before" pictures.  I'll send you a PM.

tr


----------



## REB (Nov 8, 2007)

*Paradise Club*

Bought my wife her first rifle, a Remington 700 .243 Buckmaster Youth Model about two weeks ago and zeroed it for her; first round she fired with the rifle was was late afternoon Monday, November 5th harvested a large doe on the Paradise Club. .


----------



## marknga (Nov 9, 2007)

Reb that is awesome! Tell her congrats from McDonald's!

I am planning on visiting Wornout Trails next weekend and maybe I can get a chance to meet some of you fellows.

Mark


----------



## Wornout Trails (Nov 29, 2007)

*Thanksgiving Hunting at the EIEIO!*

Marknga & Gmark both scored on their annual visit to EIEIO Farm for Thanksgiving.......Marknga got a nice doe on the H/A Club for the freezer and Gmark killed a nice 6 Point buck (4 x 2) on the North Club. Gmark shot his deer while holding his cell phone (getting updates on the GA/GA Tech game)and shooting the deer at the same time, (Multi-tasking??).  Only guy I every saw gutting a deer with a knife in one hand and the cell phone in the other!  And he is married to my daughter! GO DOGS!  (Left to right in the picture are my grandsons, Trent & Jake.) 
UpDate:::  One of the North Club members has killed a very large 8 point buck, (130 class?????) on the North Club,  He will post the picture and story later!!!!   GMark saw a large antler buck on the North Club also, could not get a shot.  (The rut is the best time to be hunting and their was no one pinned in that day, other than myself & my guest.  ,  )---------------------W.T.


----------



## marknga (Dec 13, 2007)

*December results*

Been a couple of weeks since any activity on here so I thought I would stir it up. Any of y'all been in the woods during this warm spell? I will be up to visit the family the weekend before Christmas and would love to meet some of you guys.

Hope all of you have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Mark


----------



## Wornout Trails (Dec 31, 2007)

*EIEIO Paradise Buck!*

I shot this 9 point buck this morning (31 Dec 07) on the EIEIO Paradise Hunt Club (after the fog lifted).  The Buck was chasing a doe which brought him out into a small 10 acre field. (I shot him at 155 yds, with my short barrel .308, model 7, Remington.  The buck looked to be in full rut with the swollen neck and highly active tarsal glands which were dripping. His beams measure 18" and spread is 15 1/2 inches, G2 on right side measures 9 1/2", left brow tine measure 5 1/2" .  The G3 on the right side was broken off, his right ear had 3 tears and he had several cuts on his neck and upper body. This old boy had been doing some battling for sure. Weight??  

(I would say the big buck old LJAY hunted on the Paradise is still alive and well for sure in these woods.)

Good hunting!     W.T.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Dec 31, 2007)

Great deer Jeff!!!!!! Imagine what kind of deer would be running around here if everyone only killed great mature bucks.

Chris


----------



## marknga (Jan 1, 2008)

Great LATE SEASON buck Dad! I just wish I had been there to help you drag em out.

Ol W T laying the smack down.....again!

Happy New Year!

Mark


----------



## GMARK (Jan 1, 2008)

*AWESOME*

Awesome buck WT!  Who said you can't kill a great buck in December.  I guess you have to be hunting in the right place... Paradise!

I agree with Marknga, I wish I was there to drag him out with you.

See you soon!


----------



## jeeptastic (Jan 1, 2008)

*deer*

nice deer jeff, i would have let him walk, not!!


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Jan 1, 2008)

Jeff, you have to ignore Jeeptastic, he would still be shooting that deer. lol If you could get everyone in those clubs of yours to kill deer like that and let the bambis walk. We could kill old fat mature bucks off of our back porches. You and the ms need to come visit. Be careless


chris


----------



## CuznDave (Jan 3, 2008)

*Great deer, Uncle Trails*

Great deer.  Save some big deer for the rest of us.
I guess I should have hunted up in North Ga this year some.  If YOBIL had gotten one, we would all have at least one (I got my button on 12/15).  Great to see you and Aunt Trails at New Year's.  TimBuck had a great time and when we talked to hom tonight he told me again about his uncle's "huge, sweet deer."
CuznDave


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jan 12, 2008)

*End of Season Report!*

This buck was taken in Nov. 07 on the EIEIO North Club by a new club member.  This buck scored in the 130+ class........
Overall we had a good season in all the clubs.  With the drought, a super hot November (day temps. in the high 70's) and no acorns this year, the hunting was not as great as in the past.  
The following kill ratio were compiled from the number of deer taken divided by the number of hunters in each respective club. (Note:not all deer taken are reported!)

EIEIO H/A club had kill ratio of 90 %.
EIEIO North Club had a kill ratio of 62 %.  
EIEIO Paradise club had a kill ratio 50 %. 

Happy New Year and Hunt Safe in 08!

     W.T.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Jan 14, 2008)

WT,why have you been holding out on letting us guys see this deer?
Glad to hear of a good deer killed over on the North club. The HA and Paradise clubs had been getting all the attention.



Chris


----------



## B-Man (Feb 4, 2008)

I came down last week to get a tour of Paradise from W.T., and I signed up on the spot.  Looking forward to learning the land, getting my hands dirty, and meeting everyone else in the club.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Mar 11, 2008)

*Paradise Buck*

This 8 point buck was found after the 07 hunt season ended by one of the Paradise Hunt Club members.  Another good buck that was shot and never recovered!


----------

